# antler shed hunting



## dadink (Jan 6, 2010)

So I just lucked out to get my hands on two basset puppies and im thinking of training them for shed hunting anyone out there tried using dogs? I'm looking for tips so far I have one shed and the sweet little things are chewing the heck out of it.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My basset could care less about sheds, he just wants to trail game when in the woods, loves to chew on them at home though. My lab on the other hand will find them when not chasing birds or geese, just getting him to give it to me is a chore in itself.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

My weim loves a good shed to chew... has found two to date. Haven't spent much time with the intentions of him finding them either though... not a bad idea.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought a lab who was started by antlerridge.com. Dog is great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a "Walrus" which is a Shar-Pei/Bassett Hound Mix....dude is an antler finding machine!! Supposedly your supposed to soak the antler in water so the bacteria grows and will help them get the smell to find it...as far as how long I don't know...I never did that... When my dog was a puppy, I would just walk him around with a few antlers placed here and there and when he would grab one I would reward him...after a few trips I would then toss one and basically try to walk him over it repeatedly telling him "Find the Rack." When he did pick it up I would again reward him... I took him out a bunch doing both those things...First time I took him out he found 3 and one was an older one he found when I hadn't even got into the woods!! Can't say my training methods are 100% but my little dude Louie has amassed quite a nice collection!


----------

